# All Black WL GSDs



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

What breeder here iin the USA produces nice examples of the above - I own two SLs but the all black dog is classic.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

armauro said:


> What breeder here iin the USA produces nice examples of the above - I own two SLs but the all black dog is classic.


Reputable breeders don't breed for color. You can search recommended breeders and see if they happen to have one, but that's about it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I know a couple of WL breeders that often get black dogs, but they are in California. Are you looking for something closer to you?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought you already had a deposit on a litter in Germany? Did that not work out?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did you see this recent thread? All black pups in the litter born on Sunday...http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/161126-just-time-fathers-day.html


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

The german litter was 5m and 3 f which had 2 longcoats- they are telling me that someone who was supposedly ahead of me wants 4 dogs- must be a usa importer trying to flip and profit from them- sire is Ober Bad Boll. I am a little ticked off since we have been going back and forth since 4/17 with me offering a deposit and price stipulated. Still not resolved.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

There was a recent thread on the other forum about some of the best WL breeders- carmspack,salztablick,karthago, jinopo, cainidepolite etc.
Salztablick had a litter weeks ago from 2 black dogs-must all be gone- they were cited as one of the best-located in Germany


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Most of these kennels probably have waiting lists. Can't you get on a waiting list if it's really important? It's not rare to have to wait 2-3 litters, especially if you are picky on color.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My breeder has a current litter, not sure if all are sold and some look black.

S litter vom Geistwasser - kulladogs' Photos

ETA: nevermind I think they are actually blanket blacks, but still a nice litter!


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Good point- has not been a problem up to now with the SL dogs in Germany- I would contact the kennel and check on upcoming litters- I tried to give a deposit this time but they did not want one. Actually I am a little miffed about this situation as there were about 10 emails back and forth about the above litter. I was dealing with the owners granddaughter since she spoke english and translated for him.
It is only dogs and I have two already.


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

Check Van Den Heuvel, I think they are now in upstate NY. They don't breed for color, but do get some solids from what I can tell through their website. All WL primarily of Czech origins.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> Did you see this recent thread? All black pups in the litter born on Sunday...http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/161126-just-time-fathers-day.html


and an awesome breeder  though I might be a bit biased....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually van den heuvel has a location here in CT, Newtown I believe. German Shepherd Dogs Van Den Heuvel k9 406-458-6102
Old Farms Home - German Shepherd - Old Farm Kennels
and another one that I can't seem to find the url for.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

to add, I see Old Farms has one black male puppy available (I'd take him
and VDH has some litters upcoming and on the ground with possible black puppies.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Many breeders produce black dogs. Most of the breeders in the US just buy titled dogs in Europe and produce puppies. There are only a handful relatively who actually breed, train, title and koer their dogs. Many people on here have pets from commercial breeders and love their dogs and actively seek to push buyers towards their breeders, but there are breeders in the US following the SV system who do not have active fans on this site. Do some research into what a kennel is producing and in what venues that kennel's pups are proving the breeders knowledge and ability to breed a solid tempered healthy dog,

Lee


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Second Czech dog I ever owned was from VDH....she was the best overall female I have had in past 15 years. She was not all Black but her father was. They have very solid dogs out of Czech descent.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback- spoke with VDH at length and will go visit probably Saturday with my 2 SLs.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

Eichenluft Kennels www.workinggermanshepherd.com. She puts out really nice working dogs. Some blacks (but colour isn't her first breeding priority). Her next litter Bandit vom Wolfsheim x Sabre vom Eichenluft. Should have some really pretty blacks as well as sables and black & tans.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a litter born June 16 , two males, two females .

One of each gender appears to be a solid black . The other two are very dark black sables.

Sire is a retired narcotic dog Carmspack Cubby Carmspack Cubby - German Shepherd Dog , who with very limited breeding (2 previous) has sired working dual police dogs (Stark) , Customs dog, another narc dog , a personel executive protection dog , a TD titled dog . This breeding was done "natural" and his sperm has been put on ice.

The dam is a very level headed , tolerant , easy dog to work with , Carmina Sitting Bull CARMINA VOM SITTING BULL - German Shepherd Dog 

-working line dogs with strong deliberate selection of old herding dogs .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well carmen, you MUST post pics of the puppies at some point)))


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, Carmen!
you've had pups for 6 days and we don't have any pics yet?

I like the black dogs, but dang I've fallen head over heels for the dark sables


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

lucky op she wanted a nice black pup and so many awsome kennels posted with black pups 

you got a big selection!! Ive always wanted an all black gsd it is by far my fave gsd color


----------

